# Conundrum Hot Springs



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*As always reference Dawson...*

theres some big slide paths you get to cross. Back in the 70's we'd ski over Copper Pass from the Butte. Same story.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I've done it twice. It's pure hell, but then some people get a kick out of that kind of thing. Once in early November and once in mid-feburary. We didn't make it on the second time because the avalanche danger was ridiculous. I'd plan a bare minimum of a full day hike in and that's only if you really know how to move efficiently through thigh deep snow. Also, the springs are only about 95 degrees or so during the winter because they melt all of the surrounding snow into them. The path is not too hard to follow, but it crosses some monster avalanche paths. If you need more beta than that, send me a message.
Joe


----------

